# Evidence Application issues



## jiji1209 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi all 

my name is Epah. i have lodged an evidence application for my fiancées australia citizenship cert on the ninth of this months. used an express post. and until now we havent recieved any respond back for it. im trying to speed up as we have put down the date for us to get married overseas and thinking of this timeline its hard. rang them and they say itll take 33 to 50 days for the process. ? so im trying to see if i can email the process department and asked to treat his application as priority. 
but if anyone on our forum has gone thru this situation and got or had an quick way to deal with this please help me as for i am very stress to this point. please


----------



## linhmark83 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi Epah
I had that experience too and have learnt not to worry if the immigrant officer have not responded soon enough.
Please be aware there are thousands of immigrants applying for vise in Australia.
You will be contacted by them sooner or later.


----------

